

The Problem with Threads - davi
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2006/EECS-2006-1.pdf

======
viraptor
I've found this part really amusing (re. nondeterminism of multithreaded
programs in a real environment):

"To offer a third analogy, a folk definition of insanity is to do the same
thing over and over again and to expect the results to be different. By this
definition, we in fact require that programmers of multithreaded systems be
insane. Were they sane, they could not understand their programs."

~~~
echaozh
And who says they could?

------
davi
As found in the SQLite FAQ, behind the assertion "Threads are evil".
<http://www.sqlite.org/faq.html#q6>

